# TeslaTasks: still testers needed



## tbee (Dec 9, 2016)

Zac from NowYouKnow mentions he uses TeslaTasks to precondition his X (



) instead of having to get up extra early in the morning. And it does work very stable, but I still need more people to test the system under some load.


----------

